# WME - West Australian Metals



## canny (6 October 2005)

Just a heads up that this, even though it has low volume, is a tightly held and nicely rising stock.
Suggest you do a little research and look at it as a serious prospect. 
It is being accumulated without panic - and I wouldn't be surprised to see it rising closer to 20c before the year end.
Leading the October comp at 15% so far - (which is totally irrelevant)
I do know there are some good investors in this one.


----------



## canny (13 February 2006)

OK - seems no-one else is interested in this one, but as I pointed out originally, it is very tightly held.
Feel an announcement coming on and it might be good.  
Had a couple of very good days recently, and will move quickly when it 'goes' as there is so little stock on offer.
Worth keeping an eye on folks - and don't leave it too long if you like the look of it. 'U' know what I mean?


----------



## canny (14 February 2006)

Check the volume in the options today - someone is trying to hold it down until they can get the announcement out by the looks of things.  

Serious heads up.


----------



## pancho (26 February 2006)

Hi canny The chart this week looks to be  shaping up.or here goes as they say


----------



## canny (26 February 2006)

Hi pancho - Yes, I think we're looking for lift off pretty soon.
Fridays drop is a good time to allow the company to release news, as it's not doing a crazy DYE kind of move!
Hope it's not too long now!


----------



## pancho (26 February 2006)

Hi canny. Yep one guy had a huge order in on thursday, hope he knows something.


----------



## canny (15 March 2006)

Guys and gals - big percentage move in WME and WMEO today - on reasonably low volumes.
Just think what is going to happen on GOOD volume!!
You know I've been watching it for a while now - and I'm hearing it is due to go off VERY soon.
Once they finalise and release their news, you can expect upwards towards the 30c mark.
The options are great value with a 5c conversion and a long expiry - August 2008.
As the rumour mills are alive and well, they can't leave it much longer without announcing.


----------



## canny (20 March 2006)

OK - I know I'm practically talking to myself, but WME is about to look at a major re-rating, with lots of broker talk, and accumulation happening. (Some have been accumulating for months - since I first started talking to myself on here about WME!!!)
There is a whisper that we will have a major announcement this week - and I would just like you all to have a share in the profits!!
WMEO is a bargain at these levels, with a 5c exercise price and longevity in its favour (Aug 2008)


----------



## surelle (20 March 2006)

don't be so hard on yourself, Canny...panch spoke to you a couple of times


----------



## canny (20 March 2006)

LOL!!! Yep - but still a bit lonely out here.
Do yourself a favour and put it on watch!


----------



## surelle (20 March 2006)

it's had a bit of a run lately - still room to go higher???


----------



## canny (20 March 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> it's had a bit of a run lately - still room to go higher???



Absolutely - brokers are talking 30c.


----------



## surelle (20 March 2006)

will keep an eye on it - thanks


----------



## canny (23 March 2006)

I'm hoping for an ann today - if not tomorrow - which will start a nice run if I'm 'on the ball'. Hang in there surelle & co.
It's gone pleasantly quiet - good time to release news.


----------



## surelle (24 March 2006)

well the movement went north instead of south, and on a Friday too, how comforting...hanging in there


----------



## canny (28 March 2006)

Announcement today (2nd one) - suggests that it IS a uranium project that is about to be taken on. Have been waiting for the project news release since they announced that they were selling some gold leases to concentrate on a 'new project'.
The whispers are Namibia - with territiry next to PDN.  

Here's the ann - should lead up to better things.
28 March 2006
Manager Announcements
Company Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited
Level 4
Exchange Centre
20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000
Dear Sir / Madam
APPOINTMENT OF TECHNICAL DIRECTOR & ACTING C.E.O.
The Board of West Australian Metals Ltd is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr Leon Reisgys as Company’s Technical Director and Acting Chief Executive Officer.
Mr Reisgys holds a Bachelor of Science (Honours) in Applied Geology from the University of New South Wales and a Graduate Diploma in Mineral Economics from Macquarie University. He is a Chartered Professional (Geology), a Fellow of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy and a Member of the Australian Institute of Geoscientists.
Mr Reisgys brings to West Australian Metals extensive experience in the successful exploration for and/or the development of uranium, base metal, precious metal and mineral sand deposits in Australia and internationally.
Mr Reisgys’ experience includes 6 years as a uranium geologist with Pechiney Australia Pty Ltd and Minatome Pty Ltd, a joint venture company owned by the nuclear divisions of the French multinationals Pechiney and Total.
During this period Mr Reisgys explored for and evaluated Australian uranium deposits of all types, including unconformity, roll front, volcanic, granite hosted/Rossing type and calcrete style deposits. He was a member of the teams credited with the discovery of the Manyingee (WA) uranium deposit (8.08mt @ 0.1% U3O8 indicated, 6.663mt @ 0.06% U3O8 inferred) and the Ben Lomond (QLD) uranium deposit (2.98mt @ 0.228% U3O8).
For the past three years he has been consultant and Chief Geologist for Universal Resources Limited and previously served as Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer for several ASX listed companies.
Mr Reisgys will commence working with the Company and assume his board position as of 22 May 2006.
West Australian Metals Ltd
Mr Reisgys will be employed under an employment contract with a term of 3 years.
Mr Reisgys’ remuneration package will comprise:
• a base salary package (inclusive of superannuation and directors fees) of $250,000 per annum;
• a penalty payment of $10,000 (inclusive of superannuation) whilst holding the position of Acting C.E.O.;
• the provision of a company vehicle; and
• the issue of 3.25 million options exercisable at 10 cents each, with 3 million of these options subject to market capitalisation hurdles. These options will only be issued upon the approval of shareholders in a general meeting.
Yours faithfully
for WEST AUSTRALIAN METALS LTD
[signed]
Rodger Johnston
Chairman


----------



## surelle (28 March 2006)

yes, they seem to be pleased to promote the fact that Mr Reisgys has Uranium experience
cheers


----------



## pico (31 March 2006)

Hey canny , thanks for the tip. WME is a rocket and its only just starting to
take off.   I owe you a beer or ten.
Look forward to the ann.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 July 2006)

Have noticed a volume build up in buy depth, has moved up to test a strong resistance (previous support) level of 16c if it breaks through it could surge to 24c (previous tripple header level!)


Whats driving it? Uranium specualtion, 

Company has huge operating grounds in Nambia, but unlike EXT and BMN there seems to be no real talk of it,

It should be undertaking drilling soon per 4th July ann


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 July 2006)

Ok that was just wierd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Total traded was 200,000 when I posted, 3 mins later 1.5m were bought @16c taking it up to the resistance level what the???????????????????????


Was it someone in here?

Thats just really funny timing!


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2006)

Looks to have definately turned from the .13 level.

Interesting.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 July 2006)

Kennas, I'm curious you seem much more of a techie than me, 

Where is WME's resistance, I thought it was at 16/16.5c but your line seem to be elsewhere?


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2006)

YT, 

Yep, you're right, the resistance is around .165.

The previous support level should be the resistance on the way back up.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 July 2006)

Hmmm 16.5c cleared, is this a breakout?

Probably want to see it take out 17c with more vol sitting on 16.5c to confirm


If so next stop 24c!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 July 2006)

Explorer plans near-Rossing uranium campaign
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Australian-listed West Australian Metals (WME) has been granted approval by Namibian Mines and Energy Minister Erkki Nghimtina to earn a majority stake in the Marinica uranium project and plans to begin an exploration campaign in the not-too-distant future.

In April, the Australian explorer entered into an agreement to earn 80% equity in the Marinica project, located in the same province as the Rossing mine, which supplies seven per cent of the world’s uranium production, by spending N$1,5-million on exploration.

*The WME project, which covers 706 km² between the Namibian capital, Windhoek, and the port city of Walvis Bay, comprises the Marinica uranium mineralised palaeochannel, similar in size to the Langer Heinrich palaeochannel, which is 17 km in length and varying from 200 m to 800 m in width.*

*Previous drilling at Marinica reported uranium mineralisation ranging up to 8,1 metres grading 480 g/t U3O8 at an average depth of four metres.*

However, WME CEO Leon Reisgys said in a media statement that past exploration seemed to have been limited and that the company was planning detailed modern exploration to locate mineralisation that might be concealed beneath clay and other cover, both in the Marinica and secondary palaeochannels.

“The regional geology also indicates the potential for concealed hard rock uranium targets in the project area, including Rossing-style mineralisation.”

Reisgys said a major exploration programme to delineate uranium deposits within the project area would start as soon as the Marinica Uranium Project was granted an Environmental Contract by the Namibian Ministry of Environment and Tourism.

“This permitting requirement is well advanced and WME executives will travel to Namibia over the coming weeks to prepare initial work programmes for Marinica,” he said.

“The proposed exploration programme will include radiometric surveying, processing and the interpretation of satellite imagery, geochemical sampling and drilling to define palaeochannels and to ascertain the nature and distribution of uranium mineralisation within the channel sediments.”

Earlier, the company said that Namibia was one of Africa’s stabler countries. “The introduction of the Marinica Project presents WME with the opportunity to identify resources in an area of significant, widespread uranium mineralisation and to evaluate and secure other exploration and mining properties in a country which supports the development of its uranium assets,” it said.


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2006)

Looks like it might take .17 unless those buy orders are foxing.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 July 2006)

Breakout?



It opened at 18.5c! Has held above 17c

What do you reckon K?


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2006)

I'd like to see it hold above .17 for at least a day. As you have said, the next target would be around .24c after it breaks this resistance. Will be looking at it in the morn. 

I'm thinking trade at the moment, but I might also just buy and hold this for long term potential. Hhmmm


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 September 2006)

Dear Sir/Madam,
The Directors of the company are pleased to announce that a program of trench, pit and surface
sampling together with hand-held radiometry has commenced over the Marenica Uranium project in
Namibia. This work follows the granting in July 2006 of an environmental clearance for Exclusive
Prospecting Licence No 3287 (EPL 3287).

That was ann 2 weeks ago, so todays' action could be some positive results?

Or it could just be traders, but based on action I'd expect an ann next week


----------



## Sean K (21 September 2006)

WME found a bottom and up today on a little more vol. Breaking through $0.15 but will find $0.17 a challenge as it did last time. As per YTs comments, looks another good potential uranium play in Africa on prospective ground. Not holding, yet.


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2006)

Has moved through the resistance at $0.15, just, and chanelling up. Worth reading previous posts on this one to see the potential. 

I haven't got on yet. Been waiting for some decent volume. Plus that resistance at $0.17/18 is going to be difficult to crack.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

Day traders be careful re this stock, its a great U company in Nambia, but they are doing a 15m share placement, will probably be at 12c, I'd expect a suckers rally to take the price up pre placement

Also they have released an estimate of a deposit from previous drilling, 8mt grading 0.02% or 200ppm thats not going to make anyone rich! Not unless U price gets to $200 us/lb


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

Ann out with some better grades sizes and grades. 

3m @ 1,483 ppm
5m @ 868
80 @ 241 incl 5 @ 590
50m @ 160
125 @ 120

Up 25% yesterday - who says there's insider trading!?

I wouldn't be surprised to see another 25% this am.


----------



## chris1983 (8 November 2006)

Looks good doesnt it Kennas.  Grades are decent..at good depth too.  They should rise off that message.  Hope so.  I dont hold..but my Dad does.  Good luck boys.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Looks good doesnt it Kennas.  Grades are decent..at good depth too.  They should rise off that message.  Hope so.  I dont hold..but my Dad does.  Good luck boys.




Buying depth quite large. Mightn't be able to get on this early and miss the boat.   I've been watching this for months waiting for an opportunity and would have bought in yesterday with that volume. But instead was watching a stupid horse race.


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

This could open up 30% by the look. Probably then come off a little. Aaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

If you read carefully you'll notice that avg grade is just below 0.02% so those higher grade intercepts may pull avg grade up to 0.03% or so, but make no mistake so far it looks like a very low grade deposit, that being said funny how just yesterday I commented on it may have a 'suckers rally'

They are doing a 15m share placement, how convenient is it that their samples are being released today


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> If you read carefully you'll notice that avg grade is just below 0.02% so those higher grade intercepts may pull avg grade up to 0.03% or so, but make no mistake so far it looks like a very low grade deposit, that being said funny how just yesterday I commented on it may have a 'suckers rally'
> 
> They are doing a 15m share placement, how convenient is it that their samples are being released today



Thanks YT. Looks like the suckers who bought and held yesterday will be knocking off early today for some Moet and Chandon.   

Might be one of those stocks that runs for 2 days and then everyone realises it's not that flash??


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> This could open up 30% by the look. Probably then come off a little. Aaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!




I hate it when I'm right. 

Hope no one bought at the high on open. Well off that now. Perhaps punters looked into the numbers and weren't that impressed? Or perhaps players are becoming a little more anxious when there are such big rises, and now some profits being taken.


----------



## johnmwu3 (13 November 2006)

WME got a strong support at 16c, may accumulate buying at this level to push through.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (15 November 2006)

i bought this one a couple days ago. Im glad i didn't get many, i already feel like im flogging a dead horse. 
I did some more indepth research to find that the concentrations they are talking about are barely enough to even mine the area. Lets hope they stumble across a big concentration by chance and we all become rich


----------



## mmmmining (2 December 2006)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> i bought this one a couple days ago. Im glad i didn't get many, i already feel like im flogging a dead horse.
> I did some more indepth research to find that the concentrations they are talking about are barely enough to even mine the area. Lets hope they stumble across a big concentration by chance and we all become rich




I did a bit of research. I feel good about the prospective. Namibia is the place hunting calcrete uranium deposits and Intrusive deposits (Rossing). The grade is low, but the recover method is conventional and recovery rate is good. 

Nearby DYL (recently accquisation) grade is about 0.0263%, and Rossing's stockpile is about 0.018%.

Compare DYL, WME is cheap. I can wait for its day to come. But not for short term trading.


----------



## mmmmining (2 December 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> I did a bit of research. I feel good about the prospective. Namibia is the place hunting calcrete uranium deposits and Intrusive deposits (Rossing). The grade is low, but the recover method is conventional and recovery rate is good.
> 
> Nearby DYL (recently accquisation) grade is about 0.0263%, and Rossing's stockpile is about 0.018%.
> 
> Compare DYL, WME is cheap. I can wait for its day to come. But not for short term trading.




Extra info regarding a nearby project, Forsys Metals (TSX)'s  Valencia Uranium Project is in the same area. It has about 6500t of U3O8 at 0.022%. They are doing a pre-feasibility study now.

http://www.stockinterview.com/News/11202006/Namibia-Bonner.html


----------



## mmmmining (3 December 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Extra info regarding a nearby project, Forsys Metals (TSX)'s  Valencia Uranium Project is in the same area. It has about 6500t of U3O8 at 0.022%. They are doing a pre-feasibility study now.
> 
> http://www.stockinterview.com/News/11202006/Namibia-Bonner.html




One more piece of info

UraMin Inc listed on AIM, has a Trekkopje project near WME, the U3O8 grade is even lower, average at: 0.0127%

http://ww7.investorrelations.co.uk/uramin/regulatorynews_item.jsp?ric=UMN.L&ref=10771

The raise some serious money to advance trial mining at the its Trekkopje uranium project in Namibia

http://ww7.investorrelations.co.uk/uramin/regulatorynews_item.jsp?ric=UMN.L&ref=12083


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

I've been revisiting this and it seems there might be more upside in at than the market is factoring in to the sp. 

Gold Fields has already done a non JORC estimate on Marenica which has 18m lbs U3O8. The overall resource is pretty low grade (ave 200ppm I think), but at current prices this seems economic. It's at much lower grades to LH nearby, but this was just an initial resource on just a small part of the tennament. It seems downstream there could be an extension of the resource and that is what they are aiming for with the recent surveying. 

An Airbourne Radiometric Survey was undertaken from 21 Nov and results from this should be out soonish I think. This could id further potential U occurrences within the boundaries for further driling. 

They have just recently ann another uranium project, the Scaddan Project, in WA, which has potential for more upside, although this is very early stages and if you don't believe Labor will change their policy and WA will not follow suite, then ignore this.

Due to the namibia project being relatively close to Rossing and LH, then you couldn't discount some corporate action by Rio or PDN in the future either. 

It's been trending generally up for a little while and this recent pullback and consolidation might be a chance to get in before the next results are out. Breaking though $0.165 will be important and in this uptrend, will be a good sign. Vol still average. 

This has been overlooked in the U world really. Market cap about $45m I think. 

Any other new thoughts out there?


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

Closer look of the past 3 months. 

Lots of resistance at $0.165. If it breaks through this then it would be very positive. Might just buy it up to $0.17 to get it going...


----------



## vert (8 December 2006)

please do, bought in last rally on the wrong side of it. waiting now for next move...... patience.....


----------



## Sean K (11 December 2006)

Little bit of buying this moring at $0.17 resistance line. Just one small buy above this, but more positive looking. Would love to see it finish above $0.17!


----------



## Sean K (15 December 2006)

I picked up a few at $0.165 (30K) and it seems to be going ok, holding above previous resistance which hopefully now provides support. 

Trading on really low volumes though.

This is one to watch I reckon. Any good uranium noises coming off it's tennament should provide some impetus, depending on market sentiment at the time. 

I'll be topping up as I see any positive action, including $0.165 confirmed as support.

Anyone else holding? YT, you were looking at this weren't you..


----------



## mmmmining (15 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I picked up a few at $0.165 (30K) and it seems to be going ok, holding above previous resistance which hopefully now provides support.
> 
> Trading on really low volumes though.
> 
> ...




I am out of it just for now for two reasons:

1. They need money. It is likely that there is a SP rally before the raise. I cannot bet on when.

2. The airborne radiometric map is not as hot as its surrounding area. But the palaeochannnel concept may change the balance.

I might jump in after the raise. For now, I am happy with BMN, or EXT to have Namibia covered.


----------



## Sean K (15 December 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> I am out of it just for now for two reasons:
> 
> 1. They need money. It is likely that there is a SP rally before the raise. I cannot bet on when.
> 
> ...



1. Yes, they will need money soon. Burning 2-300k a quarter, have 700k at end of Oct, so will need to do something early in the new year probably. 

2. No idea what you are talking about in regard to the map. It's sitting in the same geology as Rossing and LH. Palaeochannel just refers to the type of deposit doesn't it? Secondary uranium. Still, have to admit that the historic sampling from the 4 anaomolies are pretty crappy. All under 300ppm. But their last results were encouraging. 

Don't get me wrong. I am not saying that this is the next LH. Far far from it. Could be undervalued though and worth a few % quick gain. And unlike all other things U hasn't had a run recently. Just going to $0.25 will probably do me, if I pick up the next move early. 

On the other hand, it falls over, and I lose my house.   

Couple of decent trades at $0.18 this arvo, touching $0.185. Still going sideways and up for the minute.


----------



## mmmmining (15 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> 1. Yes, they will need money soon. Burning 2-300k a quarter, have 700k at end of Oct, so will need to do something early in the new year probably.
> 
> 2. No idea what you are talking about in regard to the map. It's sitting in the same geology as Rossing and LH. Palaeochannel just refers to the type of deposit doesn't it? Secondary uranium. Still, have to admit that the historic sampling from the 4 anaomolies are pretty crappy. All under 300ppm. But their last results were encouraging.
> 
> ...




Actually, I like WME. Maybe you are right, the chart have told you to buy now. But I don't use much charting, and just like to wait until the complete the money raise. 

As I said before, the SP usually goes up before the money raise. You have a good chance to make some good money. But I don't like to take this short term risk.

About the map, please find the page 25 of Nov presentation. Just have a look at the map, which part is red-hot? Then have a look at page 24, the interpreted palaeochannel shxx. Without the palaeochannel story, I may not even touch this stock.


----------



## greggy (15 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> 1. Yes, they will need money soon. Burning 2-300k a quarter, have 700k at end of Oct, so will need to do something early in the new year probably.
> 
> 2. No idea what you are talking about in regard to the map. It's sitting in the same geology as Rossing and LH. Palaeochannel just refers to the type of deposit doesn't it? Secondary uranium. Still, have to admit that the historic sampling from the 4 anaomolies are pretty crappy. All under 300ppm. But their last results were encouraging.
> 
> ...



Hi Kennas,
I'm with you on this one.  WME looks very interesting and I'll be keeping this one on my watch list.  Thanks for the info.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

Slowly creeping up, under the radar. Few trades at $0.185 the past 2 trading days. Some short term support developing around $0.18. A good ann would be nice for Christmas, WME please.  

And is that a rounded bottom I see? Noice.


----------



## vert (18 December 2006)

ann. 1.9 mil placement finalised @ $0.20 to brokers, jorc soon. this should help the sp along hey kennas.


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

vert said:
			
		

> ann. 1.9 mil placement finalised @ $0.20 to brokers, jorc soon. this should help the sp along hey kennas.



Placement above sp. Unusual. I hope it is good for it, you'd imaging so.


----------



## mmmmining (18 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Placement above sp. Unusual. I hope it is good for it, you'd imaging so.



A free option is attached. That is the trick part of it.


----------



## greggy (19 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Placement above sp. Unusual. I hope it is good for it, you'd imaging so.



Hi Kennas,

WME is a very interesting stock.  Still watching with interest.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas,
> 
> WME is a very interesting stock.  Still watching with interest.
> DYOR



I'm not sure if there's as much potential here as with BMN or EXT but I'm holding just in case. 

WME's last results had a couple of good graded holes, but most are pretty average. Around 200ppm. Really want to be up over 300ppm, or have a **** load of ore. This is what I think the case is for WME. They're targeting 18m lbs, which isn't really that much by world scale (SMM already have 75m), but would be a good start. 

They completed Phase 2 of their drilling program in Nov and should be close to releasing the results. I hope they're better than the first. 

Off just a little today, would like to see it well clear of $0.17..... It hit $0.165 briefly today and bounced, proving support has been established there - for the minute. This is good for a few % I reckon.


----------



## mmmmining (19 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if there's as much potential here as with BMN or EXT but I'm holding just in case.
> 
> Off just a little today, would like to see it well clear of $0.17..... It hit $0.165 briefly today and bounced, proving support has been established there - for the minute. This is good for a few % I reckon.




I consider it as wild card. Since it has done the raise, I am back in with a few. There are so many juniors around there, soon some marriages could be arranged.


----------



## greggy (19 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if there's as much potential here as with BMN or EXT but I'm holding just in case.
> 
> WME's last results had a couple of good graded holes, but most are pretty average. Around 200ppm. Really want to be up over 300ppm, or have a **** load of ore. This is what I think the case is for WME. They're targeting 18m lbs, which isn't really that much by world scale (SMM already have 75m), but would be a good start.
> 
> ...



Hi Kennas, 

Weak days are good days for buying opportunities.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

WME update. 

Trading at $0.185 again, wanting a positive close for this to get some more momentum.

On the weekly 1 year, interesting to see a clear rounded bottom. Clear resistance, hopefully now support at $0.165. Target would be about $0.24 at this rate. Doesn't seem to be any resistance between here and there.

Fundamentally I still hold this one is down the list compared to the grades of BMN and EXT, but the last 4 months of the chart looks ok. For now.


----------



## mmmmining (21 December 2006)

Resource Captial Research think it should be worth $0.22 for what they have now. Of course, before the placement.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

Hitting $0.19.

If it can break through this line then not much resistance till $0.24ish.


----------



## mmmmining (22 December 2006)

Nice Chart.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Nice Chart.



I've seen better   but the rounded bottom and the last month or so's steady rise is encouraging. Targeting 18m lb U with some upside potential if it gets some better grades. There's better stocks out there atm, but this has not had a run really. Trying to find something potentially undervalued in the U market which is getting harder and harder. One to watch early in the new year. As always, have parachute handy.


----------



## simplesimon (22 December 2006)

Ive got my BMN stocks and just sitting on them for a while cause can see something is going to happen but this one I been watching for quite a while I sometimes wish I got in at the start but hey see room for a bit of potential here just give it a few more days to see how the market swings before I drop my money down. I feel quite good about it but hey just watching the volumes and the price such a big pick up today just see what happens next.
Ready to make a move soon on this one. Just picking the day now pending on results I feel its got a little more room to grow.
Just my opinion


----------



## Sean K (28 December 2006)

Has broken through the $0.18ish resistance I reckon. Traded at $0.195 yesterday and hovering at $0.19. Maybe needs to test $0.18 on the downside again to confirm the break.

Had an ok run since identified break through old resistance at $0.16. Had no attention volume wise. Probably will have it's turn again, just a matter of time. I hope. 

Looks like a bit of a cup formed. Noice!   Maybe a little consolidation for us to form a handle before the push up?? Hope so..


----------



## greggy (3 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I've seen better   but the rounded bottom and the last month or so's steady rise is encouraging. Targeting 18m lb U with some upside potential if it gets some better grades. There's better stocks out there atm, but this has not had a run really. Trying to find something potentially undervalued in the U market which is getting harder and harder. One to watch early in the new year. As always, have parachute handy.



Hi Kennas,
WME is still an interesting uranium stock.  I'm surprised it has not gone for a major run yet in unison with other uranium stocks. Maybe this company needs a better PR machine (and yes, VMS needs it even more).  This one is on my watch list.  Value is indeed getting harder to find in this sector.  The last one I found was GSE at 5c (see my postings at around that price), now even even that one has run.  One still can afford to be patient.  With so many recent floats, a few of them have been overrlooked.  As for WME, I feel that this is one for me to slowly accumulate as I feel that it will be a steady climber.
DYOR
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas,
> WME is still an interesting uranium stock.  I'm surprised it has not gone for a major run yet in unison with other uranium stocks. Maybe this company needs a better PR machine (and yes, VMS needs it even more).  This one is on my watch list.  Value is indeed getting harder to find in this sector.  The last one I found was GSE at 5c (see my postings at around that price), now even even that one has run.  One still can afford to be patient.  With so many recent floats, a few of them have been overrlooked.  As for WME, I feel that this is one for me to slowly accumulate as I feel that it will be a steady climber.
> DYOR
> DYOR



Yeah Greggy, but I'm not so confident. It actually concerns me that this hasn't had a run and everything else has. I'm probably wrong! It's still generally going up and volume is definately up. Good sign for now.


----------



## greggy (3 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Yeah Greggy, but I'm not so confident. It actually concerns me that this hasn't had a run and everything else has. I'm probably wrong! It's still generally going up and volume is definately up. Good sign for now.



Hi Kennas,

I've crossed my fingers for you.  I put the problem down to the fact that its PR isn't crash hot.
One to watch just the same.
DYOR


----------



## Gurgler (13 March 2007)

Some volume building on the ann re commencement of drilling at Marenica in Namibia.

Still a long way to results, JORC, etc.


----------



## mmmmining (13 March 2007)

WME is well behind the peers in terms of SP appreciation. It might just play catchup game.

I believe the chance to find economical size uranium deposits is very high. 

18mlb U3O8 is a very good size. The grade is low at 200ppm. But as the increasing of uranium price will make it more attractive. 200ppm is about US$38/t ore value, has more value than 0.6% copper ore.


----------



## mmmmining (31 March 2007)

Since the beginning of this year, Both BMN and ERN appreciate over 40%, and WME did almost nothing. But it did show sign of life from 16c on March 6 low, to Friday's 18.5c close.

During this period, both BMN and ERN has issued one positive news each regarding exploration. But WME has issued 5 related news. Each news only has 5 min fame, than faded.

Very interesting price action patten too. Shareholders in BMN and ERN seem to anticipate the ann, and expecting. While WME's shareholders are very passive to the ann. The reason could be lack of interests on WME. It could change. We have seen it happened to ERN before.

There are quite a few research reports on WME, and good for DYOR. Just from peer analysis point of view:

1. Resources estimated (not JORC, but accepted by IAEA) at 14.1mlb net (80%)

2. 200ppm uranium is not too bad with upto $96% recovery with conventional alkali leaching; At current price, it is about the same as 2g/t gold with over 2mil.oz gold resources;

(Nearby Klein Trekkopje deposit is due to advance to trial mining in 2007 and to launch commercial production in late 2008. The deposit is about 130ppm, but with about 35,000t)

3. Exec. Dir and CEO Leon Reisgys is a member of the teams made the discovery of Manyingee and Ben Lomond deposits;

4. Share price is significantly lag behind ERN and BMN

5. Low market cap, fully diluted at about $55m

6. JORC reports on 2H, with possible resources upgrade.

Nowadays, chasing blue sky is much easier than facing  down to earth reality for momentum traders. Well, if you after some value, WME is surely one of them. 

But I don't want you guys out of focus. If you think BMN and ERN have better future (I have the same view), stay with them. But if you have some spare money or so and like cheap staff, spend a few on this one might be very rewarding.


----------



## mmmmining (4 April 2007)

Still a $4 EV/lb. 

If another Aussie can produce in Namibia, WME should be well ahead of BMN, EXT, DYL, ERN, and WMT. The management team is very active. A lot of progress has been made. JORC this year, and BFS next year, 2009 to 2010 it can produce..

Assume it can produce 500t/yr U with 10-12 years mining life, and $60m capital exp. It should be a very attractive investment at current uranium price and share price. 

Don't worry about the low grade, nearby 130ppm has passed the BFS, why not this 200ppm? 200ppm ore has contained value of US$40/t, not too bad.

Don't forget they have high grade ore body. They can mine it first.


----------



## mmmmining (10 April 2007)

Cannot believe it, people still have find any value of this extremely undervalued stocks in the back of record $113/lb uranium spot price.

Companies with low grade uranium deposits will benefit most.  This one is at less than $4/lb.


----------



## UraniumLover (10 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> Cannot believe it, people still have find any value of this extremely undervalued stocks in the back of record $113/lb uranium spot price.
> 
> Companies with low grade uranium deposits will benefit most.  This one is at less than $4/lb.




 Can't understand it either.. Needs some lacking 
:1luvu:
Have a look at WMT today. It has 52,258,030 volume currently  and  up 18% poor WME a more advanced explorer is down . Deserves better.


----------



## mick2006 (11 April 2007)

interesting to see that WME has so-far missed out on the uranium boom with their uranium tennements so close to that of Rio Tinto and Paladin in Namabia.
Although it is early in the exploration phase they are talking about proving a JORC resource of 18 million pounds of uranium by years end and that is contained only in a section of the tennement previously explored by Goldfields back in the 70's.

Using modern exploration methods and expanding the search they could well be sitting on a large tonnage of uranium ore although as yet only reasonably low grade, but on the up side the phase to exploration showed some nice grade increases to the west of the explored zone of over 1000ppm.  

With drilling only recently restarted on previously explored areas in the tennements which accounts for less than 30% of the tennement and being within such close proximity to Rossing Uranium Mine (Rio), and Langer Heinrich (Paladin) it certainly looks like it could have some upside of the coming year with increased exploration focus looking to shore up a JORC resource before years end.

The  August 08 options are trading at 15c and may be worth a punt with plenty of time till expiry.


Anyone else have a view on why it has seemed to fly under the radar and do you think the release of the latest 2500m of drill assays due in the next two weeks could draw attention to the uranium potential of WME?


----------



## mmmmining (11 April 2007)

Low grade at 200ppm turns away a lot of people. 

Soon or later people will realise that the lower grader will benefit most from rising uranium prices.


----------



## mmmmining (13 April 2007)

Punters have a lot of imagination, but a bit shy of reality and value.

When WME produce its JORC and scope study, you might find you have just missed this cheap stock. 

When uranium price was at $40sh/lb, WME is a 20c stock, now it's $113/lb, still at the same price. Amazing.

Also there is more positive information released since then.

What a great anomaly? The rest is for you to fancy.


----------



## mick2006 (13 April 2007)

Certainly crazy that it is still trading at only 20c, there is no exploration upside counted in the shareprice at the moment I know that the average grade so far is only 200ppm, but the latest assay results pointed to higher grades that a heading towards a previoiusly undrilled section of the tennement.
On that basis alone it may be worth taking a punt in the hope the higher grades continue into the unexplored areas, also the historical drilling only covered around 30% of their tennements.

What we do know is:

1. They have found uranium
2. They are in a location close to 2 operating uranium mines with another undergoing a feasability study.
3. Unlike Australia when they prove up their initial JORC resource they can proceed to development with the assistance of the Namibian Government.
4. The more Uranium they uncover they will quickly become a target for some of the bigger boys.

I don't know about the rest of you guys but it is very hard to find an undervalued Uranium explorer so with the August 08 options trading at 15c it may be worth a punt in the hope of some good exploration results.


----------



## mmmmining (13 April 2007)

The chart is looking excellent.  It has formed a double bottoms recently. And cleared the 18c and 19c resistence levels, and next major is 22c, and 25c.

Technical speaking, it is very strong.


----------



## sleeper88 (13 April 2007)

Exited EVE and into this one..hopefully this is the next U stock to run.


----------



## mick2006 (13 April 2007)

Nice little lunchtime run, blew through a couple of previous stumbling blocks, hopefully it can consolidate around 21c and push higher when the next drilling results are due in about 2-3 weeks time.
Interesting there is no time premium for the august 08 options considering the amount of time and the fact they will have a JORC uranium resource well before august 08.


----------



## mick2006 (16 April 2007)

Good to see that wme is finally being recognised by the market, has seen an increase in volume of the last week and some nice steady gains. Sellers are dissapearing fast with over 2.5 million on the sell side wiped out in the last two trading days.

Remember the latest drilling results are due in the next couple of weeks so it looks like people are buying up in anticipation of some good results!!

They have already go a substantial low grade resource, but some recent exploration results show some good higher grade uranium hits which is open to the northwest and southwest. These areas are the focus of the recently completed drilling campaign and if it shows the existance of a high grade area outside the current resource it will put a rocket under the stock.

Currently up 10% with sellers thinning out!

A good time to be a WME shareholder


----------



## imajica (16 April 2007)

just found this one today - U prospects look excellent

could someone please post a chart and provide some sort of technical analysis? 

thanks in advance


----------



## imajica (17 April 2007)

nice steady rise each day - the market is beginning to comprehend the scope of WME - 18 million pounds of U (non-jorc estimate from 30% of the tenement) - drilling is in progress to not only gain JORC status but to expand the resource and increase the grades - this one could follow in the steps of BMN - as always DYOR


----------



## imajica (17 April 2007)

a nice looking chart!


----------



## dj_420 (19 April 2007)

well im going to be in on this one as of open this morning. cant believe i overlooked this little gem, luckily for me it hasnt moved much since overlooking!

volume been picking up, i think market is beginning to realise what a measured resource means even if it is pre-jorc.

any indication of a 10 000 tonne uranium deposit (almost 10 000 tonnes here)has run to the moon recently and WME has only increased slightly.

looking forward to holding this one and getting some further drill results back to confirm and expand on resource.

are others holding this one for long term potential? or at least until they define the resource?


----------



## sleeper88 (19 April 2007)

http://www.wametals.com.au/files/K6TY3W29DS/WMEsxann070330_Resource Capital Research.pdf

Latest research report on their website.


----------



## mick2006 (19 April 2007)

The fact that it was one of the few uranium stocks that hasn't had a major run was why I bought into it in the first place, and then after a couple of days more intense research I realised the full potential of WME.  Many people have been saying that the average grade of 200ppm is too low and to a degree they are right, but with the price of uranium now $113 usd a pound and the fact they seem to have found a higher grade zone which is open to the northwest and southwest of their tennements certainly gives it some major potential upside from the current share price.

A couple of major strengths for WME is the location of the deposit near two major uranium producing mines in Rossing and Langer Heinrich.

The willingness of the Namibian Government to help overseas companies start mining projects in their country (particularly uranium).

Only 30% of their tennements have been drilled, with a highly encouraging 25km channel that still needs to be explored.

As with any investment in a uranium explorer it all comes down to actual uranium in the ground they have a pre JORC resource of 18 million pounds of uranium and when this is verified it could become a springboard for better things ahead.  

They still have 70% of a very prospective tennement to explore, very interesting times ahead.


----------



## dj_420 (19 April 2007)

mick2006 said:


> The fact that it was one of the few uranium stocks that hasn't had a major run was why I bought into it in the first place, and then after a couple of days more intense research I realised the full potential of WME.  Many people have been saying that the average grade of 200ppm is too low and to a degree they are right, but with the price of uranium now $113 usd a pound and the fact they seem to have found a higher grade zone which is open to the northwest and southwest of their tennements certainly gives it some major potential upside from the current share price.
> 
> A couple of major strengths for WME is the location of the deposit near two major uranium producing mines in Rossing and Langer Heinrich.
> 
> ...




yes agreed thats why i bought in this morning huge potential with this stock


----------



## imajica (20 April 2007)

the current drilling program at Marenica has been underway for months to confirm previous results and to exponentially expand the U resource - encouraging intersections such as:

9.7m @ 0.098%

60m @ 0.05%

3m @ 0.075%

these preliminary results are extremely encouraging  and point to an increased level of mineralistion acrosss the remainder of their tenement

note: WME usually report to the market once a month - hopefully we should have some further results releasedin the next few weeks (this is speculation based on announcement history)


----------



## mick2006 (20 April 2007)

Good to see 23.5c cents just taken out and that there is some good support at 22.5 and 23c. Also there is now 1.86 million above 20c.

Although it has only been six weeks since drilling recommenced on their uranium tennements, sampling programs have been ongoing for quite a while. It wouldn't surprise if we got some news in regards to the sampling program before or included in the quarterly report which is due at the end of next week. 

So there could be a bit of newsflow over the course of next week, would certainly be worth holding going into the next couple of weeks because any good news could push it over the resistance at 24.5c. And then who knows where it could end up.

Also very impressed by the way it held up yesterday afternoon when everything else was getting smashed, very positive signs!!!


----------



## dj_420 (20 April 2007)

well WME might finally be getting some sort of re-rating!

after one of the last uranium stocks on the ASX to run its little wonder we are seeing some action:

1 - pre JORC 18 million pounds
2 - meaty hits on further drilling of resource and at higher grade
3 - small market cap compared to peers
4 - great location
5 - only 30% of resource actually explored so far


----------



## mick2006 (20 April 2007)

Wow large buy orders, smashed straight through alot of resistance around 25c.
About 3.5m shares traded in the last 45 minutes, some parties certainly want a piece of the action.  Not sure why the sudden interest could be many factors, maybe the market is finally re-rating this little gem!!


----------



## imajica (20 April 2007)

people are finally starting to realise the potential of this stock


----------



## mick2006 (20 April 2007)

For all those technical and chart analysts out there would it be possible for you guys to give you opinion on WME it has certainly been strong over the last couple of weeks, closing at a new record high today.  Seems to be undervalued compared to some of its Namibian peers in PDN,ERN,BMN and it seems like it is in the process of going through a market re-rating.  Would be interested in any chart or technical analysis you guys come up with.

Cheers in advance


----------



## chris1983 (20 April 2007)

dj_420 said:


> well WME might finally be getting some sort of re-rating!
> 
> after one of the last uranium stocks on the ASX to run its little wonder we are seeing some action:
> 
> ...




Agree with this.  My Dad has a holding in WME.  Glad they are starting to move.  They have a low grade resource but if the spot price continues to rise it doesnt mean much.  They have a good location.  In their last report they only had 2 million cash on hand..but they wont have any troubles raising more. They dont have too many shares on issue.  Not too bad.

_"Historic resource (non-JORC) estimated by Gold Fields – potential
for +8,000 tonnes U3O8 (approximately 18 million lbs)"_

I wanted in on these at 16 cents..but never hand the funds.  Currently all my money is in ERN and BMN.  I still think you cant go wrong with explorers that have historic resources.  Good luck ppl.


----------



## Halba (20 April 2007)

My historical research did not indicate anything positive, too low grade and the resources were quite scattered. Probably leave this one. Needs fresh drilling results, otherwise rises are pointless.


----------



## chris1983 (20 April 2007)

Halba said:


> My historical research did not indicate anything positive, too low grade and the resources were quite scattered. Probably leave this one. Needs fresh drilling results, otherwise rises are pointless.




I still like ERN and BMN more atm.  But I think this one could still run.  Was thinking it would run from 13 cents.  Its taken awhile but it has started.  Just look at DYL and their resources in Namibia..now that is scattered! Check out DYL's market cap too.  Its super high..sorry to DYL holders. Atleast WME have their 17 million pound historic resource on one license   If I had to choose a third uranium play in Namibia it would of been this one or EXT.  Probably this when it was back around 18 cents.  EXT management is useless.  I'm not looking for an entry level on WME but I think they are quite good for a spec play.


----------



## imajica (20 April 2007)

nice bit of downramping there Halba, make sure you fully research a company before you make any comments - grades will be much higher across the remaining 70% of their tenements - the 18 million lb historical resource is enough on its own to warrant a higher market cap.

ie- current U explorers are valued at around $7.50 per pound of U in the ground

18 million x 7.50 = 135 million market cap

WME market cap = 52 million

even at 135 million no exploartion upside is built into the price


----------



## Halba (20 April 2007)

imajica said:


> nice bit of downramping there Halba, make sure you fully research a company before you make any comments - grades will be much higher across the remaining 70% of their tenements - the 18 million lb historical resource is enough on its own to warrant a higher market cap.
> 
> ie- current U explorers are valued at around $7.50 per pound of U in the ground
> 
> ...




I have researched this company extremely well. I hate to break the bad news, but its not going to meet the 18 million pound figures. Are there any drill results to back up that 18 mil pound figure? Because the figures I read on Namibian govt ministry document suggests the exploration results at the marenica license were poor. Until I see some good drill results over good widths, I would not consider investing in this company.

Re: grades will be much higher across the remaining 70% of their tenements, anything to back up that statement of yours?

I'd give WME a miss.


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2007)

imajica said:


> nice bit of downramping there Halba, make sure you fully research a company before you make any comments - grades will be much higher across the remaining 70% of their tenements - the 18 million lb historical resource is enough on its own to warrant a higher market cap.
> 
> ie- current U explorers are valued at around $7.50 per pound of U in the ground
> 
> ...



Actually, I think U explorers/developers are being measured on a higher market cap per lbs at the moment due to the appreciation in U spot price, but from what I've read $8 is the worst case standard right now, based on future U price averaging $40/lb.

So, by these calculations WME is looking OK.

However, I don't see how you can make this statement Imajica:

"grades will be much higher across the remaining 70% of their tenements"

Please add some justification to this.

Cheers,
kennas


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2007)

Halba, 

Please refrain from giving any buy or sell recommendations. This is telling people NOT to buy:



Halba said:


> I'd give WME a miss.




Cheers,
kennas


----------



## imajica (20 April 2007)

kennas said:


> However, I don't see how you can make this statement Imajica:
> 
> "grades will be much higher across the remaining 70% of their tenements"
> 
> ...




Sorry about that Kennas, forgot to disclose my source - latest research report states: (it is a prediction declared in this report)


"WME expects to be able to define higher grade zones based
on drill data sourced to-date which has reported higher grade intersections including; 9.7m at 0.098%
eU3O8, 8.1m at 0.05% eU3O8, and 3m at 0.075% eU3O8. Information has been obtained on
approximately 1000 of Gold Field’s drill holes with the remaining 1000 expected to be sourced 1Q07.
Trench sampling over 18km² (2H06) confirm broad zones of near surface uranium mineralisation.
Trench results include 60m @ 0.05% U3O8 (A1T2) and 80m @ 0.024% U3O8 (A4T2). Sampling
indicates higher grade mineralised extensions may exist to the northwest and southwest."

source: Resource Capital Research Report dated: 26th March 2007


----------



## chris1983 (21 April 2007)

Guys...all in all they claim to have a 18 million pound historic resource..whether its the truth or not is yet to be seen because they need to redrill the resource.  

Look at Acap resources with their supposed 30 million pound historic resource.  Boy oh boy I wish I got them at 60 cents..I said I was going to but never had the funds to do so.  Well I think ACAP have about that much of a historic resource from memory...I cant be bothered going through the reports to confirm but I'm sure its about that much.  Anything that has a sniff of a historic resource IMO has more chance of bringing you gains than plain grassroot explorers with nothing.  Thats all I'm trying to say.  I dont think WME is the greatest play out there..but its not a bad one.  If I could make a good profit on these what I would do is sell enough to free carry the rest just to ensure I have locked in profits and see what they could do..thats just what I would do.  What ever decisions you make though is purely up to you.  Good luck people.


----------



## mick2006 (21 April 2007)

Good to see that the last week or so that the general market is starting to pay a bit more attention to WME.  Seems that some people have different views on the stock which is fine that is what these forums are about, not everybody has to agree on which is their favourite stock.

As for WME compared against its fellow Uranium peers defining resources out of Namibia here are the following market caps as of this morning taken from commsec.

PDN- $4841 million
BMN- $274 million
ERN- $35 million
EXT- $149 million
WME- $52 million
DYL- $553 million

Each of the above companies are at varying stages of exploration and development in Namibia and I am sure that by taking a poll on which one people thought was the best value you would get votes spread over each one of them.  

Just trying to highlight the fact that Namibia is certainly a world hotspot for uranium exploration and with a Government that is very helpfull in getting projects to production stage there is no reason why any of the above could become one of the next Uranium producers, obviously Paladin is already producing.

Yes WME is only in the early stages of exploration on their tennements but the above market caps certainly shows the upside potential of WME when more drilling results are released and they prove the historical data and confirm at least a 18 million pound uranium resource.

The fact that WME has started to be re-rated will continue on any positive drilling or sampling news due to the fact it is undervalued when you work out the value of the companies per pound of uranium times the historical reserves.

So WME might not be everybodies first choice Uranium explorer, but it certainly has some potential upside from these price levels, should be an exciting few months ahead with exploration results due.

Remember DYOR


----------



## dj_420 (21 April 2007)

Halba said:


> I have researched this company extremely well. I hate to break the bad news, but its not going to meet the 18 million pound figures. Are there any drill results to back up that 18 mil pound figure? Because the figures I read on Namibian govt ministry document suggests the exploration results at the marenica license were poor. Until I see some good drill results over good widths, I would not consider investing in this company.
> 
> Re: grades will be much higher across the remaining 70% of their tenements, anything to back up that statement of yours?
> 
> I'd give WME a miss.




halba you seem quite certain that a low grade uranium deposit is worthless along with any WA explorers. you state you have researched this company extremely well, perhaps you did not research the avg grades of namibia uranium deposits enough?

MIGHT i remind you that namibia uranium deposits are typically low grade. HAVE you even looked at the RIO rossing mine? do you realise it is at an avg of 300 ppm.

you also seem quite certain that historical figures are all wrong, well we might have a look at PDN langer heinrich mine, the grades historically were lower than what was eventually proven.

additionally there is a deposit called Klein Trekkopje which you might want to look at:

taken from http://ww7.investorrelations.co.uk/uramin/uploads/press/Trekkopjelicencegrant61106.pdf

_SRK Consulting (U.S.) Inc (‘SRK’) is currently undertaking a Definitive Feasibility Study (‘DFS’) at
Trekkopje, which is due for completion in late 2007. In September 2006 SRK estimated Measured
and Indicated Mineral Resources totaling 61 million tonnes at an average grade of 137 ppm for 8,000
tonnes (18 million lbs) contained U308, reported using a cut-off grade of 80 ppm U308. SRK also
estimated a total Inferred Mineral Resource of 502 million tonnes at an average grade of 127 ppm for
63,100 tonnes (139 million lbs) contained U308, reported using a cut-off grade of 80 ppm U308._

so obviously here you would have overlooked the resource due to its poor grades, yet it shows that a large low grade resource can be financially viable  

AND WME have higher grades 

so before you completely write off a company because you "thoroughly" researched it i might suggest you look into similar style resources in the region in which the deposit is located.


----------



## mick2006 (21 April 2007)

Another bonus is in the historical records of exploration by Goldfields they obtained using Alkali Leaching a 96% uranium recovery.  Meaning virtually all uranium they manage to define is able to be recovered by a low cost leaching operation.
I notice that there has been some discussion on uranium recovery process and mining costs on the MTN thread would appreciate some analysis on mining cost in Namibia for WME.


----------



## imajica (21 April 2007)

a recent chart for WME

could someone with T.A. knowledge please interpret this chart

thanks in advance


----------



## dj_420 (22 April 2007)

on WME i see some short term support at 20.5, 22 and 23.5 cents. these levels were previous resistance levels. fridays trade saw it break 23.5 cents on around 5 million volume, most of it in last hour or so of trade.

this was also a break of yearly high, i want to see WME close above 23.5 cents for a number of days build up new base of support.

WME could also be going through re-rating as many othe uranium stocks have run and WME has stayed relatively steady with a much smaller cap compared to market peers, so increase of late could be akin to re-rating.


----------



## nizar (22 April 2007)

dj_420 said:


> on WME i see some short term support at 20.5, 22 and 23.5 cents. these levels were previous resistance levels. fridays trade saw it break 23.5 cents on around 5 million volume, most of it in last hour or so of trade.
> 
> this was also a break of yearly high, i want to see WME close above 23.5 cents for a number of days build up new base of support.
> 
> WME could also be going through re-rating as many othe uranium stocks have run and WME has stayed relatively steady with a much smaller cap compared to market peers, so increase of late could be akin to re-rating.




DJ
Agree this one looks good.
May have to buy a few at the open on monday, wide stop so i can ride it a bit.


----------



## mick2006 (22 April 2007)

Was lucky enough to get in at 18c and was hoping to grab a few more before the market caught on, but now not much resistance left between 26-30c.  Will take my chances and grab some more on monday at the open, with such a strong lead from the US and the large run up friday arvo may have to compete with the masses to grab whats left on offer.


----------



## imajica (23 April 2007)

strong bidding in the pre-open indiacting another bullish day for WME

WME is still ridiculously undervalued when compared to its peers on a resource value basis. (ie-minimum $9 per pound of U in the ground)

minimum 18 million lbs = 162 million market cap or around 81 cents per share

as always, DYOR


----------



## gregcourageous (24 April 2007)

Hello All. First of all, thanks for all the information everyone is posting, I'm new to trading, and the discussions on here are certainly helping me make sense of everything, slowly, but surely. 

I was just wondering if anyone has any idea when the drilling results are due, I'm  not sure whether i should hold on to my WME shares or look at getting something else, I like Uranium, and have been thinking about purchasing UEQ. Unfortunately i just missed out when they were down last week


----------



## dj_420 (24 April 2007)

yeah i jumped off this bus after open yesterday for a quick 15%

a lot of resistance has started forming on WME with not a huge lot of support. they broke out and failed to close aboe that resistance so ill leave them be. oh well good for a quick run and small profit.

put money back into CTS, i think they have huge upside and potential producer status next year. lump them into same boat as URA.


----------



## gregcourageous (24 April 2007)

I almost did, but decided to hold at the last second, hopefully i don't regret my move. It would be nice to know when the next round of drilling results are due, could be worth gambling on them. Also, can someone please explain a little more in depth imajicas statement



> WME is still ridiculously undervalued when compared to its peers on a resource value basis. (ie-minimum $9 per pound of U in the ground)
> 
> minimum 18 million lbs = 162 million market cap or around 81 cents per share




Is this based on the estimated results or already released figures?

Sorry if I'm making no sense, like I said, I know very little about trading & mining! Any help is appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## imajica (27 April 2007)

the 18 million pound Uranium resource was historically defined by the previous owner of the tenement, Goldfields in the 1970's - they didn't proceed with the project further because of depressed U prices - although it is non-JORC - it was extensive and defined a resource of approx 18 million lbs - this exploration only covered 30% of WME's overall tenement at Marenica and does not take into account the large and as yet untested paleochannnel which indicates higher grades of mineralisation and therefore the increased potential to massively upgrade Goldfields resource estimate. :jump:


----------



## gregcourageous (28 April 2007)

Sounds good to me. I got in at 0.23 so I'll hold for a while. Any idea when the the next round of results will be due?


----------



## imajica (30 April 2007)

according to historical precedence, WME generally reports to the market every 4-6 weeks. last annnouncement was on March 22nd - we should have a price sensitive announcement very soon regarding more results from Marenica


----------



## imajica (30 April 2007)

It is hard to believe that there are barely any ASF members on this one!

nice 1 cent gain today to 26.5c and finishing on the day's high - anticipation will increase as we inch closer towards the quarterly report regarding results from Marenica - exciting times ahead for WME


----------



## imajica (30 April 2007)

just finished reading the quarterly

a very comprehensive, well-written document

WME is on track to define a resource by the end of 2007, thats for sure!!!!

they are waiting on assay results and will be reported to the market as soon as they are received

they are also investigating 'Rossing' style primary mineralisation


Go WME!!!!! wooohooo


----------



## Gurgler (1 May 2007)

Yes, Imajica, a nice 40+% gain in the past month and one feels it has yet to finish its current move.

Picked it again in stock tipping this month; we'll see if it appreciates.

I read on the Uranium Bull thread that Grigor ranked WME as fully valued. See what the market says.


----------



## imajica (1 May 2007)

Warwick Grigor merely ramps stocks he has a vested interest in, he is not to be trusted. saw an interview the other day and he was going on about Monaro Resources as one of his favourite U plays (that's because he has a s**tload of shares in them)

WME is nowhere near fully valued, reasons:

1. 30% of tenement has an historical resource of 18 million lbs (this alone would value WME at a market cap of around 162 million = $9 X 18 million)

2. most mineralisation occurs near the surface (50m depth or less) which means it is cheaper to mine than an underground pit -this is what CTS will have to do which is far more expensive - nice one Grigor!!!!

3. Marenica is in a highly prospective uranium province - down the road from Rossing and langer Heinrich - and contains similar geology to the Rossing area

4. Namibia is U friendly - a mine will be up and running here at least 2-3 years soooner than a new U mine in Australia

5. upgrades to the 18 million lb resource is practically a given as the remainder of the tenement is displaying higher average U grades


some people on here have been whinging about the grades from the historical areas, I think we all forget that Rio Tinto's Rossing mine has an average grade of 300ppm - nuff' said

as always , DYOR


----------



## imajica (3 May 2007)

New article from RESOURCESTOCKS - provides a good summary of what WME is alll about.




> Big plans for uranium play
> 
> Thursday, 3 May 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Punter (3 May 2007)

imajica said:


> Warwick Grigor merely ramps stocks he has a vested interest in, he is not to be trusted. saw an interview the other day and he was going on about Monaro Resources as one of his favourite U plays (that's because he has a s**tload of shares in them)





Haha imajica too right with your analysis here. All the stocks reccod by Grigor are backed by him or his company Far east. He is a shameless ramper, but he speaks well.

I would like WME to release some of its downhole results, they haven't released a fresh drill hole or logging yet...


----------



## gregcourageous (7 May 2007)

Hello All - Slow week for WME, I'm guessing people are getting sick of waiting???  Could be an opportunity to top up. Does anyone have any idea when results are expected? If i was to call the company would they be able to give a rough date?  I'm trying to decide whether to boost my holding in WME or YML. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## boy_888 (22 May 2007)

has anyone any idea when the next drill results update for wme is due? an activites update should be around the corner?


----------



## gregcourageous (22 May 2007)

Its starting to annoy me a little waiting as well. I read somewhere or other that there was a hold up in the place that is processing the results, who knows but. Either way nothing has changed and there is no reason for the results to be negative, remember they KNOW that there is uranium in there, it just depends how much. Hopefully alot, i was almost going to forget about WME and put the extra money in YML when they were both trading at 23 cents :-(


----------



## gregcourageous (22 May 2007)

I emailed the company and got this response. 

Looks like we may still have a while to wait :-( 
At least we know. Just have to hold and hope for the best. 
------------------------------------------

Greg,

To date we still await results from the Laboratory in South Africa, as
you will appreciate the massive increase in exploration companies and
the sampling thus generated has put the Labs under a large amount of
strain. Whilst we hope to have the results sooner rather than later
there is little we can do to accelerate the process, the labs are only
designed to process so many samples per day and are currently running
above capacity - this is a world wide issue and applies to Australian
labs as well (as I am sure they would tell you should you wish to
question them). As a result we are unable to say when our results will
be available but we hope it will be in the none too distant future. In
the mean time we appreciate your patience.

Regards

Ron Reid

Senior Geologist


----------



## boy_888 (30 May 2007)

substantial increase in turnover in WME today. overdue uranium drill results must be getting close to being released.


----------



## gregcourageous (30 May 2007)

Well its been over a week since i got that email (see my previous post), so surely the backlog in the center has almost cleared. I'm a little over waiting! Going away next week and need to sell something for some extra cash. Would love WME to fly now...

Maybe the increase in volume today was all the boys in South Africa working down at the lab who couldn't believe their eyes when they saw what was on their tables


----------



## mu5hu (31 May 2007)

You were right fellas,

Results have just been released!! Looks encouraging! 

Wat do you guys think?


----------



## mick2006 (31 May 2007)

good to see some hits over the average 200ppm uranium, the market seems to like the results the depth is building nicely this morning.


----------



## mu5hu (31 May 2007)

mick2006 said:


> good to see some hits over the average 200ppm uranium, the market seems to like the results the depth is building nicely this morning.




SOME?? looked like MOST of them hit over 200 ppm lol.

And yeah the market seems to like it..but we'll see if it can hold it throughout the day and close on a high


----------



## boy_888 (31 May 2007)

these results are promising! market cap for WME still small, iin actuak fact comparable to some grassroots explorers out there! lol!


----------



## gregcourageous (31 May 2007)

Remember this is only 5 / 150 holes drilled. So we still have 145 results waiting, which if on average as good as this they will get the go ahead to mine. Judging by that map the better results seem to be coming from the east, these holes are from the west. Sit tight boys, this is only the beginning of a steady stream of results, and if they keep hitting as good as they are now then put on your seat belts.


----------



## MBI (31 May 2007)

> these results are promising! market cap for WME still small, iin actuak fact comparable to some grassroots explorers out there! lol!




It is indeed an encouraging drilling result, but notice that after the initial general market uplift this morning, the sp has gone down by 1cts right now.

WME has a high number of unexercised options.  Did a quick calculation the share dilution is around 60%, which IMO is very significant.

Anyone has any to share on how this % compared to other counters?


Cheers ...


----------



## mu5hu (31 May 2007)

yes quite dissappointed with the stocks price. Didn't hold its high prices very well. Wonder what the market was thinking?

although it did bounce off 22c which seems to be a support/resistance level


----------



## mu5hu (13 June 2007)

If anyone is charting WME, Does anyone think that the SP is creating a double bottom. Although ive never found double bottom and cup & handle etc formations very effective..some ppl mite

just never see those pattern turn out


----------



## mu5hu (28 June 2007)

Some GREAT drill results. Thats a huge ppm in the 28-39m drill hole...1600ppm off the top of my head. 
this would explain yesterday strong price movement yesterday...guess some ppl knew about it yesterday!!


----------



## vert (28 June 2007)

Yeah i got home as the market was closing and noticed this was the only stock in the green on my watch list, so after a quick look at the days price action i thought that something was up and bought some on the close. After that i thought i better do some research as to what it could be, they had completed 150 holes in april and had only received results of 12 on march 31. So my guess (hope) was that some more results of the remaining 138 holes were about to be released other wise why would there be a 10% gain on a day of blood shedding. Well here they are and from my limited knowledge and still learning they look allright maybe someone who is really clued up on u308 results could shed a bit more light. And there is more to come so should be interesting times ahead for WME


----------



## gregcourageous (25 July 2007)

More great results out today, yet no price action... I really want to know why the market hasn't taking notice, so I've put together my first ever analysis, it's very basic, I'd love it if people can help me out by picking holes and point me in the right direction so i can get better at this stuff...


*Market Cap @ 24.5cents = $50m *

*Major Project is:*

MARENICA URANIUM PROJECT – NAMIBIA - 100%
Target is to confirm 18m pounds of U308 within a JORC compliant resource. This is based on historic data from Gold fields in the 80's

*Taken from quarterly report:-*



> The Marenica Project consists of a granted 706 sq km Exclusive Prospecting Licence
> (EPL 3287) located in the same uranium province which hosts the Rossing and Langer
> Heinrich uranium mines and the soon to be developed Trekkopje uranium deposit in
> Namibia (Figure1).
> ...





So far around 85% of assay results have been  published to the ASX, slowly but surely validating the results. New zones have also been uncovered


*My ESTIMATED Valuation*
14M pounds U @ $15 lb = $270m = $1.30c WME
14M pounds U @ $30 lb = $540m = $2.60c WME


To be honest with you all, I’m not 100% sure if those rates are feasible or not, I’m working on about a 75% recovery rate from the 18m  they *think* they have... I don’t nearly know enough to work out what it will cost to get the stuff out of the ground, SO I’m stealing YT’s estimates from CTS to get the profit of $15 & $30 / lb... Sound reasonable??? 

Not going to get into other projects because I don’t understand what I’m doing  besides they aren’t the hot topic at the moment... 

All in all, to me it looks as though WME are worth allot more than the 20 odd cents they are floating around now... They are in very good company with their Namibian neighbors who are making a sh*t load off the same if not lower grades.  Can someone please shut me down and tell me if/why i’ve got it all wrong??? I can’t work it out...

Cheers
Greg


----------



## mu5hu (25 July 2007)

I'm not much of a fundamental background trader, more charting and the chart but from my point of view, WME is about to break out, and i'm tending towards the upside rather than the downside.

As you can see from the pic, the Bollinger bands are about to go into a squeeze. Which has a good chance of it breaking out. I lean towards the upside due to good results lately as well as volume increases last few days. Price consolidating for a few weeks now. MACD settled but Green line of the MACD is tending upwards.
But overall, its the good news lately and the SP holding steadily in rough patches in the market so is just a waiting game for now

Cheers

lol but i could be totally off the mark


----------



## MBI (26 July 2007)

Thanks for the nice work Mu5shu.
Like to add that the hanging man candlesticks for the last couple of days somehow do not give a clear signal that it is at the bottom, than if they were positioned below 0.24 support line.  Will be interesting to watch how it will go for rest of week.

Cheers


----------



## mu5hu (9 August 2007)

HRM well this stock don't look to healthy atm. Buying depth has dried up so wonder wats happening. It Was alot stronger a week or 2 ago even though the market was down.

Hopefully this stock holds its price. Last few drops in SP have been on very little volume so maybe we should take that as a good thing?

Just can't shrug off the fact that the buying depth is very thin!



mu5hu


----------



## yuyry002 (16 October 2007)

anyone know whats going on with this one?really high volume 8 mil today and 5 mil yestoday?


----------



## prs (2 November 2007)

I'm led to believe that WME is pretty under rated. From my knowledge it exceeded its all time high yesterday and could be destined for better things when you look at its attributes and potential.


----------



## sydneysider (2 November 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> More great results out today, yet no price action... I really want to know why the market hasn't taking notice, so I've put together my first ever analysis, it's very basic, I'd love it if people can help me out by picking holes and point me in the right direction so i can get better at this stuff...
> 
> 
> *Market Cap @ 24.5cents = $50m *
> ...




CTS is probably a bad comparison but you can go back thru the earlier Press Releases on AEE which has some good commentary on the economics of mining low grade surface u deposits, i think they make reference to the costs in Namibia as well. They made these comments in reference to a low grade u deposit they have in WA.


----------



## prs (4 November 2007)

G'Day Sydneysider
I would also be grateful if somebody would check your calculations and confirm your thoughts. I know nothing of this sort of thing and in order to speed up retirement and increase my super I have planted most of my money in MTN and now WME. I am being advised and updated constantly and the advice I received some time ago was that MTN was grossly under rated but WME is even more under rated. 
The volume is significant which to me indicates a lot of interest considering its current sp. I was going to invest in some other uranium companies but I think I'll keep feeding WME for the long term benefit.


----------



## explod (4 November 2007)

prs said:


> G'Day Sydneysider
> I would also be grateful if somebody would check your calculations and confirm your thoughts. I know nothing of this sort of thing and in order to speed up retirement and increase my super I have planted most of my money in MTN and now WME. I am being advised and updated constantly and the advice I received some time ago was that MTN was grossly under rated but WME is even more under rated.
> The volume is significant which to me indicates a lot of interest considering its current sp. I was going to invest in some other uranium companies but I think I'll keep feeding WME for the long term benefit.




Yep, great uptrend, good resource, plenty of demand.   ...............................................................................................................................


----------



## coppo (30 November 2007)

not much action here with what i thought was a reasonable ann.
Has this one lost its flavour?, or are we still waiting on drilling results?


----------



## Share Bear (30 November 2007)

It seems to be the same with a lot of the speccy stocks at the moment fair to good results and still they go down.  Uranium explorers do not seem to be in favour at the moment.  Hopefully the next 12-18 months should see a big upside on the share price.


----------



## hk2000 (17 April 2008)

*WME - West Australian Metals PrÃ¤sentation Germany 1*

I visited the WME Presentation and I send you my personal cognitions. I am sorry but the grafics are not shown and I don't know why. I hope you enjoy this report anyway.

West Australian (WME) presentation in Stuttgart / Germany 12.04.2008

Present of WME:
Rodger S Johnston, Chairman
Leon Reisgys, Technical Director

Dr. Christian Schlag, geologist, as Consultant

Number of guests / listeners: 22 participants

The presentation was divided into 3 parts
1. general enterprise presentation, Rodger S Johnston, Chairman
2. overview uranium deposit Namibia, Dr. Christian Schlag, geologist
3. resources representation and exploration activities WME, Leon Reisgys, Technical Director

subsequently, there was a Buffet (very delicious) with opportunity to personal discussions.... later more.

The meeting was opened by Martin Stephan (true prosperity), which had organized also the meeting.

Rodger S Johnston, Chairman of WME, placed those already well-known WME presentation forwards (on the homepage of WME available). At first nothing new, however 2 things were particularly emphasized by him. On the one hand, an overview information sheet mentioned " from Claim to wall socket ", which drew a smile onto the listeners face. In principle this is a listing of the substantial points some exploration enterprise crosses from the start to final production (most well-known)

From Claim to wall socket
- Seaming A project
- Exploration
- Deposit Discover and resource Calculation <
- Feasibility Studies
- Construction and Mining
- Sale of Product and processing
- Power generation and " wall socket "

The second point Mr. Johnston lit up was more important from my view. He showed a comparison of the development of an Explorer such as WME with the past process of the development of the enterprise URAMIN here. On the basis of a Chart, which is not to me unfortunately at the disposal, Mr. Johnston represented the development of URAMIN (I tried to trace, see diagram)






Crucially for me was that Mr. Johnston probably counts on an assumption by AREVA and stands positively opposite, if the exploration activities and resources are confirmed as estimated. Also in the following personal discussion after the presentation with Mr. Reisgys (WME Technical Director) this was again clearly recognizable. One is to be resumed after own estimate, WME is in the position to bring up the project to the own mine and processing, but it shows in my view unmistakably clear that WME would accept an assumption / takeover in a stage similarly as like URAMIN.

Mr. Dr. Schlag, Geologe and Consultant for WME, took over the next part and gave a very good overview of the current uranium deposits to Namibia and those active enterprises. From my view (a geological layman) Mr. Schlag is a very competent specialist, who lit up very understandably individual uranium stores and enterprises. I personally attained good realizations now also as a layman. To what extent Mr. Schlag delivered objectively and independently its estimates here, I cannot naturally judge. But to foreclose: WME probably is in a position to become one of the most promising and most economical uranium deposits in this namibian area.

this is the first part...look forward to the other site (part 2)


----------



## hk2000 (17 April 2008)

*Re: WME - West Australian Metals PrÃ¤sentation Germany 2*

...second part


First Mr. Schlag described the area Namibia with its various uranium places on the basis of a radiometric map. Mr. Schlag descriped a comparison of the other uranium Explorers and already partly active uranium enterprises and compared them very descriptive with the Marenica project of WME. At present there are 49 concessions in Namibia.
1. Rio Tinto (Rossing mine) highly profitabel.
2. Bannerman (Xemplar), here is to be diminished according to its estimate the uranium very uneconomically. On the one hand because the geographical condition of the area resembles like a moonscape similar structure (by own photos occupied) and the uranium is in geologically unfavorable accumulations present. You can compare this with a sheet of paper perpendicularly in the soil, and in irregular distances in the appropriated area is distributed. So thus the drillings are implemented not perpendicularly but in an angle diagonally in the earth.
3. Long Heinrich (Paladin), production since 2006, 1200 tons uranium per annum, works together with Deep Yellow on an extension in the south of their area. The Paleo Chanel of Long Heinrich is shown also on a map in the WME Presentation as comparison with the Paleo Chanel of WME's Marenica project and clarifies the enormous potential of WME, said Mr. Schlag.






4. Valencia (Forsys), production planned in 2009, 1300 tons uranium per annum, so far are however no mine activities recognizable. In photos Mr.Schlag made 2-3 months ago, locally is only one building, a small hall, to see, in which the drill cores etc. are stored. Likewise the water problem does not seem solved. The continuation of the water pipeline of Areva would be very cost-intensive in opinion of Mr.Schlag. Because the geographical situation by Valencia (the area lies around some more highly) makes it necessary to install conspicuous pumpsystems. 
5. Rossing mine (Rio Tinto), production since 1976, 4500 tons uranium per annum maximally, at present approx. 3700 tons per annum, highly profitabel and at present they works on an extension of the area. In addition there is a 15% participation of the Shah of Iran... from here comes the Iran uranium. Who is surprised ?
6. Uramin Trekkopje (now Areva), production start end of 2008, 3800 tons uranium p.a. Characteristic: Own water supply by depth drilling (groundwater + desalination plant) 60000 cubic meters water daily available. Important point for WME: The water pipeline runs to the borders between the areas of Trekkopje and Marenica, lying next to each other, so that a water supply for WME has good chances. Particularly this source of water is hold by 50% from the State of Namibia and 50% by Areva. 

7. Marenica (WME), production planned 2012, past conservative delivery of 1500 tons uranium per annum, geologically economic mining possible, the surface is very evenly and homogeneous. If you take Long Heinrich (Paladin) to the comparison, you already can see the size of the Marenica project, and the past resource estimations from WME could be in a multiplication of the uranium deposits, that¡¦s probable. Unfortunately to more exact conclusion none of the 3 gentlemen let itself in. Only Mr. Reisgys said to me in the personal discussion, that we will hear a lot of positive messages in the next weeks and months more of WME. Primarily and secondarily uranium deposits. The Paleo Chanel contains mainly secondary uranium, which the area north the Priority AREA also contains primary uranium.

Since we always discuss primary and secondarily uranium, I explicitly inquired Mr.Schlag, which differences exist here. Simple answer: Primary uranium is locked in the pieces of rock, whereas the secondary uranium results from it, that loose rock in many years is laped over from " uranium " , and the rock itself then gradually consolidated. My question about economy was answered by Mr. Schlag and by Mr. Reisgys clearly with cost advantages for secondary uranium. The rock is simple to diminish and / or in the mining process more economically, because it¡¦s more loosely. The uranium content with secondary uranium is substantially higher than with primary uranium, so that fewer rocks for the same quantity would be needed. According to Mr. Schlag, Primary uranium is assimilated if the uranium price is relatively high and economical. Therefore the more valuable secondary uranium can be reserved for times in those the uranium price is deeper, and an economical production is more strongly in the focus.

The conclusion of the presentation Mr. Leon Reisgys, Technical Director of WME, formed. With very interesting explanation he described the activities and past results, on the basis of the maps, which are also in the presentation on the WME homepage included. The Paleo Chanel is comparable to a riverbed, which leads rock uranium-deposit instead of water. The Paleo Chanel from Marenica is, as already mentioned, compared with the Chanel of Long Heinrich around a multiple larger. According to first analyses the uranium is just as stored as however in the Rossing mine of Rio Tinto, with a serious difference, on the Marenica Projekt area are 4-5 Alaskit Rocks with hopeful Uranium deposit. In addition the past drilling results point a nearly twice as high uranium content to e.g. Trekkopje (to the comparison: WME Marenica over 200ppm, Trekkopje approx. 120ppm). 
Mr. Reisgys calls the Trekkopje Mine a low cost uranium producer with approx. 20$ production costs per Pound uranium, therefore he is very confident that WME will be substantially more economical with similar production costs. In addition comes, that Mr. Reisgys told me in the following personal discussion that per 3 Pound promoted uranium we can add also 1 Pound vanadium. It is out of my knowledge, but I¡¦ve never seen vanadium in a calculation and / or publication of WME. So there is an additional source of income which can not be underestimated with todays vanadium prices.

The further activities are specified after plan as in the presentation documents. Still in April it will give a message to new " target rank ". Center of the year in June / July 2008, we expect the results of the areas outside of the Priority AREA. Until to the end this year, it will give also a new calculation after JORC Standard.






the diameter of the red circles indicates the height of the uranium concentration






Map of the current activities

1 Priority AREA
2 + 3 are the areas from which we will receive the results of resources in the next weeks.
4 this area became now geological mapping. After the first evaluations in this area the primary uranium is expected.

The current drilling activities will be limited to the areas 1-3 in case of high costs for drillings. Since drilling is an enormous cost factor, we see here also the largest problem of WME....they require finacial capital.

The question for future financing WME was asked to Mr. Johnston. He insured that WME takes the financial situation very seriously. They look for contacts to investors world-wide, particularly he mentioned North America, without calling here concrete names. In my personal discussion with Mr. Reisgys after the official part, I experienced that the WME Team also was in Frankfurt this week. There they likewise held an enterprise presentation in a very small circle of investors (5-6 people). H. Reisgys spoke of fund-investors, wanted to call no names however. Both, Mr. Johnston as well as Mr. Reisgys, stressed several times that the following News and Resource updates will help WME definitely to further financial capital.
I am very anxious of whether the information politics by WME will be expanded in the next months. I complained the meager information politic of WME in the past months to Mr.Reisgys. He commentated with the sentence: ¡§I am firmly convinced that we all get a tide of good News and information from WME in the near future. Mr. Reisgys sounded to me as an very openly and honestly man, at all he was a very excellent and pleasant interlocutor. He explained even due to my demand for the northern area of the Priority area (where the primary uranium is assumed), on the basis one of its specialists provided map, the proceeding and the current conditions to me exclusively.

Finally my personal result: The resources and the work of the WME Team will bring us with security still many positive surprises. The next weeks and months will show it. From my view only the capital shortage is a small downer.

All the best..from Germany send you ...hk2000


----------



## hk2000 (19 April 2008)

_This a report of the WME prÃ¤sentation in Stuttgart Germany
sended yesterday by WW (a German Stock Letter)
and there is consensus with my report (posted this weak_



Today from WW
Paradigm shift in West Australian Metals

Not too much, I had promised to you in relation to the event from West Australian Metals.
As I have long called for the management finally gave the kind of restrained
Communication and also works else to a new corporate profile. In future will be
Particularly the North American investors, as the stock market in Sydney and the
Local investors are given their satiation with mostly worthless uranium companies for
Simply unsuitable. Unlike earlier had the management in this presentation in Stuttgart
At least imply, how much uranium investors in Namibian territory license Mare Nica
Actually lower limit than expected. The amount is far higher than I had previously suspected.
The abundance of positive information that leads me to an updated soon
Purchase recommendation to West Australian Metals (WAM) to publish. Preliminary key
News in brief:
Previously known is that the old Gold Fields core area (A) approximately 15 million pounds of uranium oxide at a
Cut off from 110 ppm includes (JORC-backed). Already in the next 14 days, Leon
Reisgys, the chief geologist of WAM, an "official estimate" for the primary exploration area (C)
Abgeben society. This is already very strong and analyzed ausgebohrte area likely
, In my view at least 50 million pounds of secondary uranium (at the natural cut-off of 110 ppm)
. (At least) also included in C primary storage facility is not in this
Estimate.

Even in July will be a new JORC calculation for this area is provided. Incidentally
I understand the word "minimum" in my estimation actually lower than the absolute limit.
Given the already received laboratory results for a majority of the samples drilled in C
Make 70 million pounds a more realistic size dar. Should also PalÃ¤okanÃ¤le,
The uranfÃ¼hrenden, mostly subterranean veins above the rocks as hard uranreich
Present as AREVAs Trekkopje channel in the neighboring South, which we currently expect
, Is a lowering of the cut-offs at Trekkopje level (80ppm) automatically with a
Further increase in the amounts of uranium.

As i-TÃ¼pfelchen Reisgys hinted in his lecture, and later the geologist Dr. Christian Headline
To demand that, given the excellent width with the corresponding Erzmenge
PalÃ¤okanÃ¤le in the region assume that AREVA the cut off at 60 ppm lower.
This is possible if in promoting the so-called heap-Leach-procedure
Can be. How easy, cheap and fast in this way in Namibia with this method of uranium
Can be dismantled, please separately addressed in the upcoming update.
Should Region C with a 60 Cut Off in a later production can be transferred, the
I originally forecast of 100 million pounds of uranium at Mare Nica project already exceeded.
In addition to the enhanced efforts in Area C in the coming months and all
Other parts of the license area investigated, or erbohrt.

Also, the WAM management depth with the deposits of PrimÃ¤rurans
Employ, first drilling within C start in a few weeks.
Conclusion: Mare Nica is probably one of the most heavily uranhaltigen licence areas of Namibia.
At least with the publication of the new JORC trial in July 2008, the time of
DÃ¼mpelnden prices of the shares over, the interest of large North American
Investors guaranteed. New capital measures are probably only then,
If the price trend upward again. Until then fed at least
Still 2.3 million from $ exercised options through into the coffers of the company. This money goes
To see at least 6 months for a further capital increase to forgo. Also
If the share of WAM currently located in the basement course, I remain very
Quickly rising quotations. My price target of 1.25 euros to the vision
I move next few years, given the existing Marenica quantities of uranium from not
SchwÃ¤chelt uranium market will continue


----------



## prs (5 May 2008)

Hi hk2000
In response to your information of 19th April, firstly thank you for the time, effort and detail you gave to the thread. Secondly, the report has confirmed the potential of Marenica, as I was told many months ago and as such I will be increasing the number of shares I have in the company. 
Thanks for the information.


----------



## Boggo (20 May 2008)

Just wondering what the latest is with this stock.

Seemes to be a bit of interest today, depth looks ok but no news since that addressed in previous posts.

Mike


----------



## Uncle Barry (1 July 2009)

*WME*

Good morning.
Are there any followers of WME here ?
Or am I talking to myself, again ?

As I see this, WME as mirroring EXTRACT some years ago, just like history repeating its self. 

Disclaimer, I hold EXT and WME, and a few more.
Kind regards,
UB


----------

